# DFDS TEF04 now "pulled"



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Just put a couple of (return) dates in for next year (off peak)

Putting in the code makes no difference.

What is weird is their pricing strategy re height. Under 2.4m an you're required to put in length("up to 5m, 6m etc) if I put mine as under 2.4m high I get a £148 price.

If I put in height over 2.4m (correct) the default length is up to 8m, and my price is £88

Either way it's considerably more than last year.

Here's hoping for a new NEC code :lol:


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

That does sound expensive for off peak. I booked last week and go on Sunday. We are also>2.4m high and <8m long, and a single ticket cost £44 which is cheaper than I could get on any other ferry.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Yes that's the same as my cheapest trial quote at £88 return....and yes DFDS is still cheaper than the others


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Make the most of it while you can guys - these ferry fares are economically unsustainable............

If DFDS / NDL do succeed in buying SeaFrance (for 3 euro!!!) then expect the fares to increase to a more realistic level.

The days of cheap crossings may soon be over............it has to happen or we will not have ANY ferry companies left...

Carl


----------

